# Elektronikas pamati >  Bluetooth HC 03, 04,05,06   firmware

## simistors

Laba diena  !

Problēma pāršūt firmwari bluetooth modulī.  hc-05  .

softs -  csr "bluesuite"
programmators  LPT  SPI  
Ports biosā  EEP 1.7 

Nav komunikācija ar čipu ....izprovēti dažādi datori, moduļi, bet bez rezultāta. 
Varbūt kādam ir kāds zināms āķis, celms, kuru esmu palaidis garām .

----------

